# Ideen fuer Logo/Websitegestaltung gesucht



## Precog (18. September 2007)

Hola!

Folgende Situation (in short): Ich leiste im Moment meinen Zivildienst in Honduras und habe irgendwo auf den Anmeldeboegen erwaehnt, dass ich Webseiten bauen kann. So. Die Organisation hat sich wahrscheinlich gedacht "Oh, wie praktisch" und jetzt sitze ich hier in Tegucigalpa vor einem Rechner und soll mal machen... 

Das /bzw mein Problem ist aber, dass diese Organisation nicht wirklich eine Corporate Identity - oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag - hat. Ich habe also nicht wirklich etwas, mit dem ich arbeiten koennte, keine Farben und kein Design, an das ich die Webseite anlehnen koennte, kein Logo (es gibt zwar eins aber das ist milde gesagt unbrauchbar=ich soll ein neues kreieren) usw.

Die Organisation heisst ICYE Honduras und gehoert der internationalen ICYE Federation an. Die momentane Seite koennt ihr unter http://www.icyehn.com bestaunen.

Da ich momentan auf dem Schlauch stehe bzw mich in einem kreativen Loch zu befinden scheine, waere ich fuer jede Art von Brainstorming eurer Seits dankbar. Irgendwelche Ideen bezueglich des Logos (sollte irgendwas mit Austausch, Welt, entdecken, ICYE und Honduras zu tun haben) der Webseite usw wuerden mir helfen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus und viele gruesse aus dem sonnigen Honduras!


----------



## fluessig (18. September 2007)

Also ich finde das Logo schon brauchbar. Allerdings solltest du es vielleicht nochmal ueberarbeiten (ich meine den ICYE Schriftzug im Kreis). Ich wuerde das Logo so umgestalten, dass die Linien gleich stark aussehen und dann dem ganzen eine Weltkugel unterlegen. 

Das Flashintro wuerde ich in eine Art Museum fuer Internetgrausamkeiten stecken. 

Ich weiss nicht warum, aber als Farbkombinationen fiel mir sofort Erdfarben mit dunklem Gruen ein. Vielleicht ist dir das ein Anreiz.

Wenn du kannst dann korriegier auch gleich den englischen Text, mir bleibt der Sinn von Saetzen wie "...attendance of university courses is allowed provided it does interfere with voluntary service. " verschlossen


----------



## Precog (18. September 2007)

Hi,

ja, das "ICYE" Logo ist nicht schlecht, nur leider ist es das Logo von ICYE int. 
Klar, die Seite kann man in die Tonne treten, voellig unbrauchbar, Texte muessen natuerlich auch ueberarbeitet wenn nicht sogar neu geschrieben werden... aber da bin ich noch nicht.

Danke schonmal fuer deine Antwort, ich werde mal sehen ob ich heute was zu Stande bringen kann.

cya


----------

